# Winterberg Bikepark 15.05.2015 Fotos??



## malte23 (23. Mai 2015)

Guten Abend alle zusammen! 
Ich war am Freitag den 15.05.2015 im Bikepark Winterberg dort hat jemand an der Freeride Strecke den ganzen Tag Abschnitt für Abschnitte Fotos geschossen. Weiß jemand wer das wahr und wo man sie eventuell sehen kann. 
Greetz Malte RIDE ON


----------

